# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Crosstab query Access2003 - How to restrict results parameterized?

## kaheiho

Hallo!

I have a query (Access2003) as basis for a form (VB.NET), in which measured values of certain properties (tied together in test series) at 10 metering points should be presented as follows (metering points horizontally):

Property Point1    Point2   Point3    Point4 ... Point10
--------------------------------------------------------
Prop1        value 1  value n  empty    etc. ....
Prop2        value x  empty    value y  etc. ....
...            etc. ....
...            etc. ....
I have created a query that returns the desired result, but unfortunately for all in the database existing test series and not only for a specific one:

TRANSFORM Sum(qryPointMeasuredvalue.Measuredvalue) AS SumofMeasuredvalue
SELECT qryPointMeasuredvalue.idxProperty, qryPointMeasuredvalue.TestSeriesNr
FROM qryPointMeasuredvalue
GROUP BY qryPointMeasuredvalue.idxProperty, qryPointMeasuredvalue.TestSeriesNr
PIVOT qryPointMeasuredvalue.Point;

It is however no problem to restrict the results of the query to one specific test series as e.g. test series 1 as follows:

TRANSFORM Sum(qryPointMeasuredvalue.Measuredvalue) AS SumofMeasuredvalue
SELECT qryPointMeasuredvalue.idxProperty, qryPointMeasuredvalue.TestSeriesNr
FROM qryPointMeasuredvalue
WHERE (((qryPointMeasuredvalue.TestSeriesNr)=1))
GROUP BY qryPointMeasuredvalue.idxProperty, qryPointMeasuredvalue.TestSeriesNr
PIVOT qryPointMeasuredvalue.Point;

but I have to parameterize the query like

TRANSFORM Sum(qryPointMeasuredvalue.Measuredvalue) AS SumofMeasuredvalue
SELECT qryPointMeasuredvalue.idxProperty, qryPointMeasuredvalue.TestSeriesNr
FROM qryPointMeasuredvalue
WHERE (((qryPointMeasuredvalue.TestSeriesNr)=['TestSeriesNr']))
GROUP BY qryPointMeasuredvalue.idxProperty, qryPointMeasuredvalue.TestSeriesNr
PIVOT qryPointMeasuredvalue.Point;

and in this case Access gives an error for not recognizing ['TestSeriesNr'] as a regular fieldname or -expression.  :Confused: 

How should I make the query, so that I get the desired result for the (only one) specified test series?

Many thanks for your input!

kaheiho

----------


## June7

Try using PARAMETERS clause http://allenbrowne.com/ser-67.html#Param

Parameter should not be the field name and not within apostrophes.

----------

